# Jerky on pellet smoker



## metsfan2152 (Jun 7, 2019)

Hey guys new to make jerky.
I am going to be trying beef jerky on my pellet smoker. I know there are a couple of threads on here about this but just want to get some more specifics.

What i am going to try to do since my smoker does not get down real low is smoke it on the lowest settings (High smoke settings) which is about 180 for an 1 - 1 1/2 hours. Then i am going to increase the heat up a bit so it does not get much smoke anymore.
From my understanding its not jerky at this point cause I am cooking it?

Would also like to give credit to sandyut for the recipe and method.

Anyone have any advise or suggestions?


----------



## smokerjim (Jun 7, 2019)

can't you smoke it for a hour or so and finish in the oven at a lower temp, just my 2cents


----------



## 6GRILLZNTN (Jun 7, 2019)

I would just keep it on that 180 setting until the jerky is done to your liking.


----------



## metsfan2152 (Jun 7, 2019)

smokerjim said:


> can't you smoke it for a hour or so and finish in the oven at a lower temp, just my 2cents


Yes you could do that what temp would you do in the oven 170?


----------



## metsfan2152 (Jun 7, 2019)

5GRILLZNTN said:


> I would just keep it on that 180 setting until the jerky is done to your liking.


The issue with that is with the pellet grills the lower the temp usually u have more smoke.
So if I kept at that temp I think it would be really bitter cause of too much smoke.


----------



## 6GRILLZNTN (Jun 7, 2019)

I've made several batches of jerky using my RecTec pellet smoker set at around 180 until they were done, and never had a bitter taste.  You might want to try finishing some of your jerky in the smoker, some in the oven, and see which taste better to you.  "Practice makes Perfect"!


----------



## bregent (Jun 7, 2019)

metsfan2152 said:


> So if I kept at that temp I think it would be really bitter cause of too much smoke.



It's REALLY hard to over smoke anything with a pellet grill. Just keep it running at the lowest setting. 180 is on the high side for jerky, so sometimes I transfer it to my dehydrator. But usually, I just let it ride at 180.


----------



## metsfan2152 (Jun 7, 2019)

I have a Rec tec to so I guess I can try that.
How long does it take normally 4-5 hours?


----------



## smokerjim (Jun 7, 2019)

metsfan2152 said:


> Yes you could do that what temp would you do in the oven 170?


140-150 should do the trick, are you using a cure in your jerky


----------



## metsfan2152 (Jun 7, 2019)

smokerjim said:


> 140-150 should do the trick, are you using a cure in your jerky


Yes i am using Prague Powder No.1


----------



## smokerjim (Jun 7, 2019)

metsfan2152 said:


> Yes i am using Prague Powder No.1


ok you should be good to go, like mentioned above finish 1/2 in the smoker 1/2 in the oven see what you like the best either way the two will be tasty


----------



## metsfan2152 (Jun 7, 2019)

smokerjim said:


> ok you should be good to go, like mentioned above finish 1/2 in the smoker 1/2 in the oven see what you like the best either way the two will be tasty


Thanks. I will try that. I am guess 4-5 hours maybe longer in the oven cause of the lower temp. I believe the lowest my oven goes is 170.


----------



## smokerjim (Jun 7, 2019)

not sure how long it will take, you'll have to give it the bend test and dry until you get to your liking, good luck


----------



## metsfan2152 (Jun 7, 2019)

Will do thanks for the advise.


----------



## metsfan2152 (Jun 8, 2019)

Just an update it came out good. The oven one came out better but i believe i overcooked the smoker one. Seem to snap and a little to tough for me. So i need to just take it off earlier. The oven came out good. Thanks for the help.

Question I have had them on the cooling rack for 3-4 hours, Whats the best way to store them? I heard putting them in a brown paper bag?

Whats the like lifespan of how long it last if in the fridge?


----------



## 6GRILLZNTN (Jun 8, 2019)

Brown bag in the fridge works, but I never worry about lifespan.  Any time I make jerky it's usually gone in a week.


----------



## smokerjim (Jun 8, 2019)

I usually put it in Ziploc bad, but as grillzn said above it usually doesn't last to long, i've had it up to a month with no problems i'm sure it will last a lot longer, maybe someone will chime in who stores it longer, i'm guessing you could probably freeze it but don't hold me to that


----------



## metsfan2152 (Jun 8, 2019)

Thanks guys. With the teriyaki recipe it seems like they are a little wet. If i put them in the paper bag should it absorb the moisture?


----------



## siege (Sep 10, 2019)

Jerky freezes well. I vacuum seal mine in shirt pocket size pouches, and hide it in the freezer.


----------

